# 'Pirates' No Longer of the Caribbean



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

This can't bode well for the fourth installment of the franchise can it?

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-pirates-no-longer-of-the-caribbean.html


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

No it doesn't bode well.....

I wonder how much clout Bruckheimer has with powers that be. You know, "You don't pay...I don't produce" kind of thing......


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

No Kiera Knightly, no watchy. 

Actually, they have gone downhill since the first one. I would grade them A, B and C in order.


----------

